# What types of "Chewy" treats to give??



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

*Hi All, *
*Can I get some feedback on what types of "Chewy" treats are good for my 8 mo old GSD. I was giving her the Rawhide Chewy's until she got sick from them, and I read how dangerous they were. So now am looking for an alternative treat that will also curb her chewing.*
*HELP please, & Thank You :help:*


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bully sticks, raw bones (kneecaps are my dogs fav, but you can also give knuckle bones etc) raw or dehydrated tracheas, deer/elk antlers.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I second raw bones like knuckle and marrow, I freeze mine before I give them to the dogs to make them last longer.

I would also add beef tendons and pigs ears to the list


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't given a dog a rawhide in over 10 years at least. They're really no good and pretty dangerous. I've seen dogs choking on them before.

Bully sticks are my go-to chew for dogs. They love them and are much better than cow skin, just don't ask what they are if you don't know.

Deer antlers are pretty good too and last a long time. Not every dog will take to them though. My puppy loves his antler, but the other one can care less.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

*great!*

 one more thing though...where to get these at? 
Would Petsmart carry them, Bully Sticks or antlers??
Are you getting the bones from the grocery store? or is that a specialty item as well? 
Thanks


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Petco has antlers. When I first introduced them to my girl they were not accepted-- at about 4months. Now at six months Chianti loves them, especially when smeared with a little peanut butter. Also a rubber ball (not a tennis ball but same size) is a current chewing favorite.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

THANKS SO MUCH!!!
We actually have real deer antlers from a hunting trip and I always catch her licking them, and I have seen her chew a little on them when she gets a chance too. So I'm thinkin' she might do well with them.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I've gotten some good deals from Best Bully Sticks. Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick They carry bully sticks, antlers, and a zillion other doggie treats and chews.


----------

